# Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Studie:
Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul  - keine Verhaltensänderung​*Eine interessante Studie, leider nur in Wissenschaftsenglisch, ging der Frage nach, wie sich Hechte mit abgerissenem Köder im Maul verhalten würden.

*Consequences of oral lure retention on the physiology and behaviour of adult northern pike (Esox lucius L.)*
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165783616300947

Auch Professor Robert Arlinghaus war an der Studie beteiligt und führt auf seinem Facebookaccount aus (https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=217099458672807&id=100011182634079&pnref=story), dass diese Studie zeige, dass Hechte mit Blinker im Maul  keine physiologischen, stoffwechselbedingten oder Verhaltensreaktionen zeigen würden. 

Laut Arlinghaus würden diese Ergebnisse die Hypothese stützen, dass es bei Fischen keine dem Menschen ähnliche Schmerzzustände gibt. 

Sobald der Artikel auch offiziell mit Seitenzahlen erschienen ist, wird er laut Arlinghaus auf www.besatz-fisch.de online gestellt.

Schade ist nur, dass dies wohl nur auf Englisch geschieht.

Denn das wäre auch für viele deutsche Angler, Politiker, Journalisten etc. interessant, die kein Wissenschaftsenglisch lesen oder übersetzen können.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## meisteruli (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Das sieht der NABU und konsorten wieder anders


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ging der Frage nach, wie sich Hechte mit abgerissenem Köder im Maul verhalten würden.


Bin mal gespannt was da zu lesen sein wird, denn es ist schon fraglich wie die Statistik dieser Studie zustande kam und die Probanden präpariert wurden, wie und wieviele Hechte vorsätzlich mit Köder verangelt und abgerissen wurden usw.  

Da kochen schnell Emotionen hoch, sollte man gleich bedenken. #h

Auf der anderen Seite weiß ich durch etliche Events mit schwimmenden Wobblern, dass bei einem Abriss oder Mitnahme durch den Hecht die auch schnell wieder los geworden sind, hartes Maul eben, 10m weiter wieder schwammen oder am nächsten Tag usw.; Bootsangler sehen da mehr.
Was studienmäßig sozusagen die Verbleibezeit am Fisch berühren würde. 

Aus meiner langen Beobachtung schätze ich, dass ein nicht zu großer Köder ohne schwere Einwirkung auf Kiemen oder Schlund oder Durchstichen auf Kopforgane den Hecht gar nicht weiter stört, da ich in Hechten öfter vergleichbare unangenehme Dinge wie relativ große Barsche mit heftigen Rückenstacheln oder noch rest-aktive Krebse mit einiger Scherengewalt vorfinde, der umhüllende Hecht aber putzmunter war. (bis zum inspizieren eben )

Spätestens seit den verbreiteten menschlichen Piercings bis in Zunge oder andere Edle-Teile hat man auch Versuchsreihen mit Freiwilligen, die Metalldurchstiche im Fleisch austesten, und viele Menschleins finden das ja sogar geil.

Also, spannendes ante portas! :m


----------



## savelinus (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Hallo Thomas,
mit entsprechender Erlaubnis wäre das doch kein Problem, diese Studie zu übersetzen! Also her damit!
Grüße aus München
Savelinus


----------



## D3rFabi (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

schon mal ne studie übersetzt? ist ja kein zufall, dass leute dafür relativ gut bezahlt werden ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Und ich komm zwar mit meinem Englisch durch, kann mir Essen, Trinken, Übernachtung und Guide bestellen.

Aber ne wissenschaftliche Studie übersetzen, dazu reicht mein Gebrauchsenglisch definitiv nicht.

Normalerweise publiziert Arlinghaus in der Regel zusätzlich NACH Erscheinen des englischen Fachartikel die Hauptaussagen auf Deutsch, in leicht verständlichen Pressetexten oder kurzen Artikeln für die anglerische Fachpresse.
Zuerst muss aber die Studie (Wissenschaftssprache Englisch, Zielpublikum Wissenschaftler und nicht Angler) komplett veröffentlicht sein.


----------



## Purist (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sobald der Artikel auch offiziell mit Seitenzahlen erschienen ist, wird er laut Arlinghaus auf www.besatz-fisch.de online gestellt.



Der Artikel ist doch offiziell als PDF verfügbar, kostet aber 35,95$, die ich für die Katze im Sack bestimmt nicht auf den Tisch legen würde. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schade ist nur, dass dies wohl nur auf Englisch geschieht.
> 
> Denn das wäre auch für viele deutsche Angler, Politiker, Journalisten etc. interessant, die kein Wissenschaftsenglisch lesen oder übersetzen können.



Ich weiß nicht wie du, oder allgemein ihr, englisch gelernt habt, aber auch wissenschaftliche Texte lassen sich auch leicht erschließen, wenn man a) viel englische Texte/Bücher liest (Training), b) beim lesen relevante Vokabeln nachschlägt und sich weniger relevante, wissen kann man die als Nicht-Muttersprachler ohnehin nicht alle, durch den Zusammenhang selbst erschließt. 

Wenn man das verinnerlicht hat, sind solche Texte nicht schwerer zu erschließen wie wissenschaftliche Publikationen in Deutsch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Recht haste ...
aber es hängt nicht nur vom Leser ab, sondern auch vom Schreiberling.
Mühsam radebrecht oder denglisch oder fiese EN-Dialekte sind eben auch nicht ohne und lassen den Leser immer wieder im Zweifel ob der hingeschriebenen Aussage. |kopfkrat


----------



## Lorenz (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Ich hab gerade eine Abschlussarbeit (Master) mit folgendem Titel gefunden:

The consequences of retained lures on free swimming fish: physiological, behavioural and fitness perspectives
http://www.fecpl.ca/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/CPULLEN_MSc_Thesis_Final-V1_May-16.pdf

Das könnte auch nicht ganz uninteressant sein, wobei ich noch nicht reingeguckt habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Lorenz, mußte einfach schneller lesen :q

aber bingo #6, passt :m

Chapter 2: Consequences of oral lure retention on the physiology of adult northern pike (Esox Lucius L.)
Chapter 3: Behavioural observations of pike held in observations tanks with retained lures
Chapter 4: Tracking lentic northern pike with retained lures: Assessment of lure retention times in relation to hooking location and hook type

I would like to acknowledge the input provided by Dr. Robert Arlinghaus of the Department of Ecology of Fishes


Dann schaut man noch mal sicherheitshalber wg. der genauen Bedeutung bei bei dict.leo.org 
nach "to retain" und "retention" und sieht schon sowas wie eine Studienagenda ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Hier auch vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen dazu, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/525-schnurbruch-fisch-tot.html

*Überlebenschance von Hechten untersucht*
_"Einfluss von im Maul verbleibenden Kunstködern auf die Physiologie und das Verhalten von Hechten"_

Ein Forscherteam um den Wissenschaftler Christopher E. Pullen von der Queens Universität in Kanada ist dieser Fragestellung in einem wissenschaftlichen Experiment nachgegangen. Dafür wurden 104 Hechte für 24 Stunden im Labor untersucht. Den Hechten wurde ein 5 cm Blinker mit einem 6er Mustaddrilling sowie ein 12 cm Blinker mit einem 3/0er Mustaddrilling jeweils im Unterkiefer, im Rachen an der Zungenbasis sowie jeweils ein Haken des Drillings im Ober- und Unterkiefer platziert. 
Alle Drillinge waren mit Widerhaken ausgestattet. Die Fische wurden über einen Zeitraum von 24 Stunden untersucht.






Wenn jetzt ein Schnurbruch passiert, ist die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit des Hechtes dennoch hoch.
Foto: M. Emmrich / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.

Der Verbleib der Kunstköder hatte keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Stoffwechselrate, Physiologie und Bewegungsaktivität der Laborhechte. Die Kiemenatmung war jedoch erhöht, wenn der Kunstköder tiefer im Rachen positioniert war, was auf eine längere Erholungsphase vom Drill hindeutet. Die Sterblichkeit lag in diesem Experiment bei lediglich 3,8 % und wurde bei Fischen mit und ohne Köder im Maul (Referenz) beobachtet. 
18 % der Fische konnten innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden den Köder abstoßen. 
Dabei wurde kein Unterschied zwischen kleinen und großen Ködern, sowie im Oberkiefer und Ober- als auch Unterkiefer gehakten Ködern festgestellt. Die Köder im Rachen der Hechte konnten während des Experimentes von keinem Individuum abgestoßen werden.

Die Schlussfolgerung der Forscher: Auch wenn ein Verbleib von Kunstködern nach einem Schnurbruch die Hechte offensichtlich nicht übermäßig stört, sollten geeignete Vorfachmaterialien wie Stahl oder Titan benutzt werden, um die Gefahr eines Schnurbruches zu minimieren. Widerhakenlose Haken erhöhen zudem die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Hechte die Kunstköder nach einem Schnurbruch schneller wieder loswerden.

Die englischsprachige Studie kann unter folgendem Link bezogen werden:

https://www.researchgate.net/profil...1_Consequences_of_oral_lure_retention_on_the_


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Wie sind die denn drauf? Das wenn bei uns machst kriegst Lebenslänglich mit Sicherungsverwahrung. 
Dennoch eine interessante Studie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

grins, ja, Forschung ist was interessantes, wenn man nicht mit Bambisyndrom Spenden sammelnd, sondern real was wissen will...

Dass das bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie durchaus Widerspruch hervorrufen könnte bei solchen Forschungsmethoden, wird wohl im Sinne der Wahrheitsfindung billigend in Kauf genommen von den genannten Wissenschaftlern hier..


----------



## ...andreas.b... (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins, ja, Forschung ist was interessantes, wenn man nicht mit Bambisyndrom Spenden sammelnd, sondern real was wissen will...



Naja, die Braithwaite-Studie war auch nicht grad Muschistreicheln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Auch wieder wahr ;-)))


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 12 cm Blinker mit einem 3/0er Mustaddrilling jeweils im Unterkiefer, im Rachen an der Zungenbasis sowie jeweils ein Haken des Drillings im Ober- und Unterkiefer platziert.
> 
> Die Sterblichkeit lag in diesem Experiment bei lediglich 3,8 % und wurde bei Fischen mit und ohne Köder im Maul (Referenz) beobachtet.





Muss man sich mal vorstellen. N 12cm Blinker mit 3/0er Drilling - Das is n Geschoss und von 100 hechten gehen nur 4 Stück daran ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

nicht mal 4....
;-)))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Nachdem ich Anfang des Jahres einen Hecht gesehen habe, der einen 20cm Gummiköder am Körper inkl. Stinger, mindestens 4 Posen inkl. Haken und noch einen Köder im Maul hatte... seit dem wundert mich nichts mehr bei diesen robusten Tieren.
(nur traurig, dass es überhaupt solche Bilder geben muss.)


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Anfang des Jahres einen Hecht gesehen habe, der einen 20cm Gummiköder am Körper inkl. Stinger, mindestens 4 Posen inkl. Haken und noch einen Köder im Maul hatte... seit dem wundert mich nichts mehr bei diesen robusten Tieren.
> (nur traurig, dass es überhaupt solche Bilder geben muss.)



Hast du ein Bild?


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Hallo,

nun sind 24 Stunden ja nicht gerade ein langer Zeitraum. Wie es nach einigen Wochen ausgesehen hätte, das wäre interessant gewesen.
Ich habe schon mehrmals verendete  Hechte mit Köder bzw. Haken im Maul gefunden. Die Studie ist aufgrund des kurzen Zeitrahmens nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Jeder reimt sich die "Wahrheit" eben so zusammen, wie er es gerne hätte.

Ich kann einer derartigen Studie nichts Positives abgewinnen und halte es für Tierquälerei- Wissenschaft hin, Wissenschaft her.


----------



## Hezaru (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*

Hi,
das ist ein Thema das mit einer Studie eigentlich nicht richtig erfasst werden kann. Da spielen so viele Faktoren mit rein die Wissenschaftlich nicht zu erfassen sind. Jede Kleinigkeit spielt eine Rolle.
Ein abgerissener Köder spielt erstmal keine Rolle, kommt drauf an wo und wie er hängt.
Und auf die Wassertemperatur und Drilldauer und so weiter.
Meine Meinung:
Ich hab schon paar H oder Z aus Hegetechnischen Zielen umsetzen müssen. Null Verluste:vik:
Starkes Gerät und einleiern, Null Verluste.
Schwaches Gerät und Totdrillen ( Totdrillen Halt)
Wenn der Haken nicht den Schlund zunagelt können se schon was ab.
Und wann reisst der Köder ab? Nach 10Sek oder nach 10Min?
Alternative:
Alle (Stillgewässer) jedes Jahr abfischen!!
So gesehen ist Angeln Naturschutz pur.
Auch wenn mal ein Hecht abreisst.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild?


Ein Kollege hatte den Fisch gefangen, ich war dabei.
Aber ein Foto haben wir nicht gemacht, wichtiger war uns den Fisch schnell von den Ködern zu befreien und ihn dann zu releasen.
Es war auch einer der stärksten Hechte im Drill, die ich miterlebt habe.


----------



## Reg A. (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Studie: Hechte mit abgerissenen Ködern im Maul - Keine Verhaltensänderung*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du, oder allgemein ihr, englisch gelernt habt, aber auch wissenschaftliche Texte lassen sich auch leicht erschließen, wenn man a) viel englische Texte/Bücher liest (Training), b) beim lesen relevante Vokabeln nachschlägt und sich weniger relevante, wissen kann man die als Nicht-Muttersprachler ohnehin nicht alle, durch den Zusammenhang selbst erschließt.
> 
> Wenn man das verinnerlicht hat, sind solche Texte nicht schwerer zu erschließen wie wissenschaftliche Publikationen in Deutsch.



Erschließen definitiv, das setzt aber die entsprechenden Sprachkenntnisse voraus. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Savelinus (der ja nach einer Übersetzung gefragt hatte) über diese nicht verfügt. Und Übersetzungen wissenschaftlicher Texte haben es ganz schön in sich; nicht umsonst nehmen professionelle Übersetzer für so etwas gerne mal 20 Euro/Seite


----------

